# Your Questions are finally answered #192



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is Sas drunk? Does Denton wear Depends? All of your answers are questioned in this amazing show! And we talk about some stuff.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-11T22_46_22-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, folks, the YouTube version is the short version in order to make it conform to YT. If you want to hear the whole episode, you'll have to listen to the podcast.

You should listen to the PodOmatic one.

Oh. Would you rather listen to the preshow banter? Tell us.

The preshow is where we prepare for the show, discuss the show and how we might let it flow, and all the fun nonsense.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

"Please do as I say", as I rack my slide. :tango_face_grin: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the Squatch drunk? I was going to ask when is he sober? :vs_smirk: I'll give you guys a listen later.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Geez. This turns vaccines into the mark of the beast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Geez. This turns vaccines into the mark of the beast.


There are some who think that but I don't. I do think that this is a situation that is being used by the Globalists. Gates is a ranking member of that private group.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll bet dear, ol' Jack wouldn't like our show if it were transcripted and posted on Twit.

https://summit.news/2020/05/12/twitter-to-censor-covid-19-conspiracy-theories-with-warnings/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'll bet dear, ol' Jack wouldn't like our show if it were transcripted and posted on Twit.
> 
> https://summit.news/2020/05/12/twitter-to-censor-covid-19-conspiracy-theories-with-warnings/


I'm actually surprised You Tube hasn't pulled a few of our shows because they are doing the same thing.

YouTube to Ban Content That Contradicts WHO on COVID-19, Despite the UN Agency's Catastrophic Track Record of Misinformation

https://fee.org/articles/youtube-to...-catastrophic-track-record-of-misinformation/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This should be concerning:
https://noqreport.com/2020/05/12/wa...e-workers-for-coronavirus-quarantine-centers/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> You should listen to the PodOmatic one.


Listening now...as long as my connection holds.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Denton
The PodOmatic broadcast stopped at 6:55, I'll try it again tonite.
Started out good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton
> The PodOmatic broadcast stopped at 6:55, I'll try it again tonite.
> Started out good.


It's angerfying. They are out to get us and Gates is leading the way.


----------

